# Kohler sink



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I tried installing a strainer basket on a Kohler kitchen sink today. No luck at all. Seems the basket only has about 1/16" lip to catch onto the porcelain. Leaks pretty bad. I even tried one of those foam gaskets with no luck, tried about 1/2 pound of putty, no good, still leaks. No room for any type of silicone or caulking of any type around the basket because there is no lip, even tried to install the rubber gasket between the basket and the sink with no luck. The Kohler sink has a beveled edge where the basket goes instead of a flat surface. Anyone have a cure for this? Maybe they have one specially for the Kohler sink or an oversize basket?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

What brand basket? I have been using the deep cup style lately, with good results. Either Dearborn or Watts.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

The one with the big lock nut. Bossman probably got it from Blowes or Home Crepo.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Funny this should come up. kohlers sinks require a large amount of "whatever" fill material you use putty or silicone. The basket must be deep or you wont have any threads to catch the basket with the nut on the underside. The sure cure for this problem is to use Kohlers 50.00 each basket strainers. I have some pasco strainers that work very well on kohler sinks with PUTTY and they cost about 7 bucks each.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

They make basket strainers that are too shallow for cast iron sinks. Gotta make sure the strainer is made for cast iron. It'll say fits all sinks on the box.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Bill said:


> The one with the big lock nut. Bossman probably got it from Blowes or Home Crepo.


Ah, there's your problem. I think the bigboxes do carry a plumber quality basket. It's probably 10-12 bucks, you were probably handed the 2.99 model and best wishes.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Bill said:


> The one with the big lock nut. Bossman probably got it from Blowes or Home Crepo.



The strainer you mention BLows big time. IF they dont leak when installed, they will leak later. I use a wolverine brass model, with the three pinch bolts, and another model, i wanna say made by Derborne Brass or something like that.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Spring for the Kohler Basket strainer, there heavy duty and nice looking, pass the buck to the HO.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

If we use a Kohler CI sink, I price in the Kohler K-8799 stainer with it. But we have been know to use the Dearborn DB1120BN from time to time.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Boss went out and slurged on a set of Kohler baskets with the 3 screws. Man, that thing went in pronto! No problems what so ever! Now, my question to him is was the savings worth the additional time I spent trying to get that el cheapo to work?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You like the pinch bolts eh?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh yes! Made my life much easier! BTW, boss said he found them at home crepo or blowes for about 35.00 per.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

This is the basket strainers we use

http://i32.tinypic.com/5btwep.jpg

http://i31.tinypic.com/ejykqp.jpg


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> This is the basket strainers we use
> 
> http://i32.tinypic.com/5btwep.jpg
> 
> http://i31.tinypic.com/ejykqp.jpg


 
Wolverine Brass?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW! I like that one!


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Actually Plumbmaster, but they are now owned by the same parent company so it is probably Wolverine Brass


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Associated Plum said:


> Actually Plumbmaster, but they are now owned by the same parent company so it is probably Wolverine Brass


Plumbmaster and wolverine are the same. Nice By the way AP. I like those strainers.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

This is the basket strainer I use for all kitchen sinks. It's about 8-10 bucks from the plumbing supply, and a lot thicker than most home cheapo and lowes models. I own a dbl bowl Kohler cast iron sink, and have installed these in several with no problems. Try not to get to much putty on the black washer that goes underneath, it will lubricate the washer and may cause it to push out when you tighten.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Bill said:


> Boss went out and slurged on a set of Kohler baskets with the 3 screws. Man, that thing went in pronto! No problems what so ever! Now, my question to him is was the savings worth the additional time I spent trying to get that el cheapo to work?


 

Eventually, and I hope, the market will move to this design of strainer basket, with far less cost involved. This will be a modernization of the strainer basket and they've already converted to this design on many high end faucets. 


Keeney makes a good strainer basket as well but not as good as the Kohler type with 3 screws.


----------

